# GT's GTR Pro Anyone?



## yurky22

Does anyone own, or has had a chance to ride a GT GTR Pro? Looks like a decent frame, and they just went on sale on PerformanceBike's website.

Listed for $1,999.99 now, down from $2,499.99. The 10% off coupon 0040600000001687 is showing it will work also, bringing the price down to $1,799.99. Being a member of Team Performance's Club ($25 annual cost) would give an additional $179.99 in spending cash on their website.

Buying a bike this spring to go with a Campagnolo Record/Chorus groupset I already have, and my picks are...
#1 Pinarello F3:13 White
#2 Wilier Izoard Red/White
#3 Maybe this bike? Red/White

There's only one review on this bike in the review section so I thought I'd ask. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Tom2.0

I dont know anything about the Wilier but DAMN thats HOTTTTT!!!! Atleast it would turn some heads! Thats a sexy bike!


----------



## yurky22

It sure has a nice color scheme, doesn't it~


----------



## fab4

*GT GTR Pro*

I had a chance to check out the US only GT GTR Pro at my local Performance Bicycle store. It's a sweet looking bike not bad for the price and light too at 16.5lbs.


----------



## fab4

*GT GTR Pro Review*

Here's a review by www.bicycling.com on the GT GTR Pro stock edition. Performance Bicycles has the exclusive red edition with SRAM Rival Group.

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-155-489-0,00.html


----------



## yurky22

So do you have an eye on a GT? 

Thanks for the information.

I opted for the Wilier above myself. Just need to put the bar tape on and I'm ready to go~


----------



## Dolamite

I also opted for the Izoard w/record best bike Itook out on a test ride and you can't beat the look!! I got the white and blue!Good luck!!


----------



## mishap

I just picked up the GT GTR Pro - Rival from Performance. I was torn between it and a Scott CR1 Team to complement my Scott Spark. The Scott probably has a bit more upgrade potential but the shop I got the Spark from wouldn't move on price at all despite being a repeat customer so the GT made a lot more sense (given it's my first road bike).

Between all the road bikes I've tested out, the GT felt fairly solid and the componentry is great for the money. The alternative bikes you posted up seem to cost significantly more than the GT so I don't think they're really comparable.










Also it came w/ Ksyrium Equipe wheels instead of the 105 wheels spec'd online.


----------

